# Skin issue... won't get better



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

So I've taken my dog to the free clinic in my city nearby when this started about a year or so ago.

They first put him on Amoxicillin 500g twice a day for a month. That didn't seem to help much, it suppressed it but wasn't really getting better.

I went back and they switched him to Cephalexin twice a day for a week. And again that did nothing.

I finally just went to MSPCA and they didn't give a me a exact answer of what he has just vague responses. But they put him on Rimadyl 100mg twice a day for 2 days then 25mg for another 2 days then finally on Cephalexin 250mg twice a day for 28 days.

He finished all his medication about 2 weeks ago, and it seems to be coming back even worse 

I just ordered some Nu-Stock and plan on picking up coconut oil to put on his irritated areas. I also tried putting hydrocortisone cream and desonide cream, the desonide seems to be helping a bit.

I only have this one picture at the moment, but I can always take more. It's like this on both rear legs and under his belly, behind his ears, and other random areas are red and irritated also.










So here's my question..... can someone give me some thoughts on what to do or do you think Nu-Stock and coconut oil even help?

*Food & etc*
Purina Pro Plan [past 2yrs]
Diamond Naturals lamb meal and rice [past 6-8 months]
Blue Wilderness Duck [switched him over about 2 months ago and is currently eating this]

Salmon Oil [few squirts on food, been doing for years]
Fish Oil Pills [he's also been taking this for years]
Benadryl [whenever he starts scratching or nibbling himself]

_p.s. my bad if this isn't clear, I'm trying to explain as much as I can but might've become messy._


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

This looks similar to my former foster's issue which was constant licking of paws & scratching. She has bumps all over her back & has chewed the hair off her tail. After much trial & error, I believe we (my brother & I) have finally found the root cause...a yeast infection. This works from the inside out so it's almost a futile effort to try & treat the skin. The diet must be changed. So no more sugars and/or grains for her since yeast thrives on those. It will take about 6-8 weeks to start seeing results, but I'm thinking that might the problem with your little guy as well.

Here are a few articles that might help:

Itchy Dog? It Might Be A Yeast Infection
https://www.nzymes.com/articles/dog...or_smell.htm?gclid=CL-KmpfH-9ECFU86gQodEbIPiA
https://www.nzymes.com/dog-health/skin-problems/systemic-yeast-infection-in-dogs/

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> What are you feeding him?


Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dry Dog Food



Nubwagon said:


> This looks similar to my former foster's issue which was constant licking of paws & scratching. She has bumps all over her back & has chewed the hair off her tail. After much trial & error, I believe we (my brother & I) have finally found the root cause...a yeast infection. This works from the inside out so it's almost a futile effort to try & treat the skin. The diet must be changed. So no more sugars and/or grains for her since yeast thrives on those. It will take about 6-8 weeks to start seeing results, but I'm thinking that might the problem with your little guy as well.
> 
> Here are a few articles that might help:
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for the links, looks like I gotta add some food to "boost" his guts :cheers:

Also, here's a view from the other side... caught him on the couch 









This doesn't seem to bother him much other from the itching once in awhile, I'm catching him licking and nibbling sometimes


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Yes that looks almost identical to her condition. Give those links a go. I think they'll help out. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> Yes that looks almost identical to her condition. Give those links a go. I think they'll help out. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think that Blue Wilderness food is good? Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dry Dog Food

Also I'm going to be adding some of those recommended foods and possible probiotics into his diet as well


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

From what I understand, as long as it's grain free it should be good. Probiotics should help too. There is also mention of apple cider vinegar for the skin in those articles. Might be worthwhile to pick up some of that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> From what I understand, as long as it's grain free it should be good. Probiotics should help too. There is also mention of apple cider vinegar for the skin in those articles. Might be worthwhile to pick up some of that too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw that about the apple cider vinegar, and going to be doing that for sure.

Also I read on some other site about _adding 1 tablespoon of it into the bowl of water_, do you know anything about that?

And yeah, I'm going to pick up some coconut oil, fermented goats milks or vegetables, and some prebiotic supplements. I could possibly just make some fermented vegetables myself :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Also do you recommend any specific products?

I've found these:
Herbal Prebiotic
Plant Enzyme & Probiotics


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I'm still in the learning phases of this condition. But based on what I read, all of those you listed should work fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> I'm still in the learning phases of this condition. But based on what I read, all of those you listed should work fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok cool, I'm gonna order those now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Switch the protein to a fish based kibble. A lot of dogs are allergic to processed chicken. A good immune booster as well as probiotic is bovine colostrum. Adding oils will help, as well as the apple cider vinegar with the mother. 
I use duoxo products for topical care and maintenance. Shampoo for bathing every few weeks to a month and the wipes and spray to put on any place that may have touched grass.


----------



## jeffcosta123 (Feb 10, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Switch the protein to a fish based kibble. A lot of dogs are allergic to processed chicken. A good immune booster as well as probiotic is bovine colostrum. Adding oils will help, as well as the apple cider vinegar with the mother.
> I use duoxo products for topical care and maintenance. Shampoo for bathing every few weeks to a month and the wipes and spray to put on any place that may have touched grass.


I've seen this mentioned a few times before.... what is mother? 

I looked up Douxo and I found these two products that look good for itchy skin which he has.
Seborrhea Shampoo
Seborrhea Micro-emulsion Spray

I also wipe his feet when he comes inside due to salt or any other stuff that might've been on sidewalks or grass. I am going to start wiping him down with the Apple Cider Vinegar mixture too 

For the _Bovine Colostrum_.... would a powder form be more effective then a pill form, also any clue if they'll interact well with prebiotic & probiotic? oke:


----------

